# Roasted Eggplant



## EvillyChic (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,


I have something to show you today, a rather quick and  easy recipe, suitable for serving as an Asian fusion salad or with  cooked rice: Vietnamese Roasted Eggplant. 




*Ingredients* (serving 4, with white rice)



1 large eggplant, washed
2 eggs
2 tbsp. canola oil
Chopped green part from 2 scallions (only green part needed for this  recipe, but keep the white for other use, because they are the most  aromatic part of the scallions)
Fish sauce mix
2 tbsp. Fish sauce + ½ tbsp. water
1 ½ tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. sweet sour chili sauce (optional, can be replaced by 1 tsp.  of lime juice and ¼ finely chopped chili. But beware, its hotness and  spiciness depends on different kinds of chili you use, so use with  caution.)
 
 _*Instructions*_

*Step 1:* Prepare a hot, fill half with water baking  pan on the bottom of your oven. Place your rack on the next lowest  level. Put the eggplant with skin on the rack, like mine. Turn the oven  to 300 degree Celsius (or yours’ highest temperature). Leave the  eggplant in the oven for 30 to 45 minutes; check at 30 minutes and then  at 5-minute-regular level.







 Don’t worry; it won’t get burn because of the water pan at the bottom  of the oven. It creates enough steam to keep the temperature stable and  even everywhere the whole oven, rather than focusing on burning the top  of our precious eggplant.


 In Vietnam, we usually make this eggplant dish in BBQ style, meaning  roasting eggplant on rack heated by burning coals underneath (open  fire). This style will bring out the most flavor of the eggplant, in  addition to giving them a smoky edge to bring them to the next level of  wonderfulness. If you have the chance, try it.


*Step 2:* while your eggplant are being roasted in the  oven. Let’s make soft boiled eggs. I used to have lots of problems with  boiling eggs; can you believe it? But now, I have learned to boil eggs  to exactly how I want them to be, by using a timer.


 To use my method, first put medium-size eggs in cool-water-filled  pot, heat them up until they start to boil. Then start counting.  (Remember; only count when the water starts to boil) The fun starts now!  If you want soft-boiled eggs (the white cooked, but the york is just  heated to warm, not cooked), count for 5 minutes. Then take them out of  the heat immediately, submerge them into ice-cold water for 2 more  minutes to prevent any further cooking. If you want medium-boiled eggs  (the white cooked, outer part of the york is cooked, but the center  remained runny), count 7 minutes. Then use the ice water to quickly cool  them down. If you want firm-boiled (both white and york are fully  cooked through) eggs count 12 minutes.  Then again, the ice water rapid  cooling method is used.


 My method is for standard for medium size commercial eggs,  regularly sold in supermarket. If using different sizes of eggs, kindly  adjust accordingly.


*Step 3:* is the making of the fish sauce mix. It is  super duper easy. Just mix all of the ingredients listed above into a  bowl, stir well until all dissolved. Pour it into the halved boiled  eggs. Like this. Leave them there to help the egg absorb the savor of  the fish sauce mix. Also, the runny york will enrich the fish sauce.  Uhhm, nom nom.







*Step 4:* Put the chopped scallion into a heatproof  glass bowl or a baking ramekin. Prepare the scallion infused oil by  heating 2 tbsp. of canola oil in a pan until very hot, pour it into the  chopped scallion bowl. Leave until further use.







*Step 5:* By now, your eggplant should be ready. Check the readiness of  your eggplant by its softness. The eggplant is ready when it is very  soft, the size of the eggplant also decreases by very visible amount,  and the skin is wrinkled up. Like in this picture. Take it out of the  oven. Leave it on a plate and let cool down a bit until able to touch.







*Step 6:* Now your eggplant is still warm but easy to  the touch. Rip the skin all out and discard. Like Lovely demonstrated in  this picture. If your eggplant skin do not come out very easily, put it  back in the heated oven and roast for another 5 minutes.


*Step 7:* Tear up the eggplant into thin strips. Then cut the strips vertically into bite size. Like this.







*Step 8:* Spoon oil-scallion mix onto the prepared eggplant. Pour the egg – fish sauces mix all over.







 Serve warm.







 Enjoy!


Rose,


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 4, 2012)

Your recipe looks and sounds delicious, and I hope to try it one day soon! I'm an Asian food enthusiast but I've neglected Vietnamese dishes and focused instead on the better known Thai, Chinese and Japanese cuisines, at least better known in my area. I'm looking forward to seeing you posting more Vietnamese recipes! 

Just one question, please elaborate on "sweet sour chili sauce." I can think of several varieties that might fit. Mention a brand name if you like. One of my favorite local Asian markets is Vietnamese owned and there's a good chance I can even buy your exact brand!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I love eggplant and this is a different way to prepare it! Hopefully the summer weather will be kind and the 36 eggplants that we started in February will produce lots of fruit!


----------



## EvillyChic (May 5, 2012)

Hi Greg,

Thank you! I love to hear feedback and comment on my recipe.  Looking forward to hear more from your kitchen.

About the sweet sour chili sauce, I bought it here in Finland in normal supermarkets. Here is a picture of the brand I use, but I am afraid it might not be available in the States.

http://www.santamariaworld.com/Images/Products/Retail/3552.png






If you cannot find it, you can still make it yourself following the recipe here: http://thaifood.about.com/od/thaicurrypasterecipes/r/Easy-Thai-Sweet-Chili-Sauce-Recipe.htm

This sauce is to add an edge of complexity in the fish sauce mix.  I used to make the sauce without it all the time, until I discover this little magic.

Rose,


----------



## lyndalou (May 5, 2012)

Can't wait to try this.


----------



## EvillyChic (May 5, 2012)

Hi CWS4322 and Lyndalou,

I am glad to be helpful. Hope to here more when you try this recipe. 

CWS4322, wow, 32 eggplant tree will definitely produce lots and lots of fruit.  Good luck on a rich harvest. 

Rose,


----------

